# Luftpumpe - Ausströmer unter Eis - ausschalten?



## Doc (4. Feb. 2012)

Hi zusammen,

ich hoffe, Ihr habts Euch alle schön warm gemacht 
Meine Technik der letzten Winter scheint auch bei diesen Temperaturen ganz gut zu funktionieren - Pumpe die nach oben ausströmt und an dieser Stelle bleibt der Teich frei - ca. 40cm unter Wasser.

Ich habe jedoch noch zwei Ausströmer, bis gestern bildete sich kein Eis an diesen Stellen, jetzt sind die kleinen Löcher aber auch geschlossen.

Jetzt meine Frage: Luftströmer weiterlaufen lassen oder ausschalten? 
Was ist besser für die Fische?


----------



## Jürgen E (4. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Luftpumpe - Ausströmer unter Eis - ausschalten?*

Hallo Markus,
die ausströmende Luft wird sich den Weg zu einer eisfreien Stelle suchen, das kann auch der Übergang Eis-Ufer sein. Wenn du die Luft abschaltest, wird der Schlauch zufrieren.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Zacky (4. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Luftpumpe - Ausströmer unter Eis - ausschalten?*

Hi. Ich habe ein ähnliches Problem. Trotz Lüfterstein frieren mir die "Eisfreihalter"-Stellen doch ein.  Habe aber den Lüfter weiter am Laufen und gerade mit heißem Wasser die Eisdecke "ausgeschnitten" und nun wieder eine Öffnung im Eis......


----------



## Frankia (4. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Luftpumpe - Ausströmer unter Eis - ausschalten?*

Hallo, hatte früher auch das Problem...

Ich habe Styropur-Verpackungsmaterial von einem Elektronikgerät zusamengeklebt, ein paar Schlitze reingemacht, auf die Eisfläche über den Ausströmer gestellt und mit einem Stein beschwert. 

Hat 100 %-ig funktioniert..............


----------



## Nori (5. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Luftpumpe - Ausströmer unter Eis - ausschalten?*

Da ich meine Luftpumpe , wie auch die Filterpumpe keine 24 Stunden laufen lasse, ist nat. bei Temperaturen unter -15°C mal das Sprudlerloch zugefroren - na und? - in ein oder 2 Wochen ist es wieder frei - falls nicht schon vorher ein Temperaturanstieg kommt. Ein normaler Fisch hält es aus - ein weich gemachter Fisch (Heizung, Styrothurabdeckung etc.) der seinen natürlichen Instinkten beraubt wurde wird es eben nicht überleben - selbst Schuld!

Gruß Nori


----------



## rease (5. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Luftpumpe - Ausströmer unter Eis - ausschalten?*

Morgen, in manchen Discoutern gibts auch recht günstig "Styroporeisfreihalter" für'n appel und nen ei 

Bessere Lösung:

Sich aus Styrodur mit ein bisschen Bastelarbeit selbst einen schönen Freihalter basteln kostet auch nicht die welt und Stärke und Form kann man selbst auswählen 

diese kombiniert mit dem Luftausströmer ne feine Sache, funktioniert perfekt (selbst bei -20°C) wie heute nacht

Liebe grüße

Martin


----------



## rease (5. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Luftpumpe - Ausströmer unter Eis - ausschalten?*



Nori schrieb:


> Ein normaler Fisch hält es aus - ein weich gemachter Fisch (Heizung, Styrothurabdeckung etc.) der seinen natürlichen Instinkten beraubt wurde wird es eben nicht überleben - selbst Schuld!



worum handelt es sich bei einem Gartenteich ?!

um eine künstlich erschaffene Landschaft mit speziell dafür gezüchteten Fischen... Der Gasaustausch findet unter natürlichen Bedingungen durch den Boden statt... Bei einem reinen Folienteich mit komplett geschlossener Eisfläche unmöglich !!!

... daher ist es zumindest wünschenswert den Gasaustausch zu ermöglichen, das es ein paar Wochen funktionieren KÖNNTE, möchte ich auch garnicht abstreiten...

aber natürliche Instinkte beraubt... Das machst du schon sobald du sie in deinen Teich einsetzt und zusätzlich fütterst...

--> alles andere (Teichheizung, Eisfreihalter , Styropor abdeckung etc.)  ist nur eine Artgerechte haltung zu der sich jeder teichbesitzer verpflichtet fühlen sollte...

Mfg

Martin :smoki


----------



## S.Reiner (5. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Luftpumpe - Ausströmer unter Eis - ausschalten?*

Morgen Ein normaler Fisch hält es aus - ein weich gemachter Fisch (Heizung, Styrothurabdeckung etc.) der seinen natürlichen Instinkten beraubt wurde wird es eben nicht überleben - selbst Schuld!?      
Na wenn das so ist dann bin ich ja mit meinen Nordpol Fischen auf der sicherren Seite bin gespannt wann die dann mit der weisen Fahne winken


----------



## Nori (5. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Luftpumpe - Ausströmer unter Eis - ausschalten?*

@rease:
Ich bin nicht gegen einen Eisfreihalter - hab ich nat auch (einen aus Styrophor mit Sprudelkugel ) und eine Ausströmerplatte.
Aber es macht auch nichts, wenn mal 2 oder 3 Wochen die Eisdecke zu ist - die Fische kennen das und das macht auch nichts.
Ein Fisch der den Winter nicht kennt (eben wegen Komplettabdeckung, Innenhälterung etc.) der kommt damit nicht klar - DAS meinte ich mit "beraubt..".

Gruß Nori


----------



## S.Reiner (5. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Luftpumpe - Ausströmer unter Eis - ausschalten?*

Hallo Nori  keine Sorge ich war eigendlich etwas beruhigter alls ich das gelesen hatte habe schon seid Jahren Fische aber hier in unserer Gegend war es noch nie mit einem schlag zweiställig unter Null


----------



## Limnos (6. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Luftpumpe - Ausströmer unter Eis - ausschalten?*

Hi

Auch wenn das Auströmerloch zufriert, so trennt doch die Luftblase unter dem Eis zumindest stellenweise das Eis vom Wasser, wodurch es nicht dicker werden kann. Auch wirkt Luft isolierend. Ich persönlich belüfte zwar nicht - in der Natur gibt es as auch nicht - aber ich sehe, wenn es richtig gemacht wird auch keinen Nachteil darin.

MfG.
Wolfgaqng


----------



## Doc (10. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Luftpumpe - Ausströmer unter Eis - ausschalten?*

Hi zusammen,

da das Eis mittlerweile ca. 40cm dick ist und der Teich komplett zugefroren war, musste bzw. habe ich heute gehandelt.

Zuerst das alte, von der Pumpe freigehaltene, Stück mit heißem Wasser "aufgetaut" 


Dann Wasser aus dem Keller (erstmal Schlauch verlegen ....) ... angeschlossen und in die eisfreie Stelle laufen lassen. Ca. 3000m³ ... habe leider keine Fische gesehen, da das Loch nicht riesig ist. 

Ich hoffe ...

a) dass meine Fische noch leben und 

b) dass ich diese nicht allzu sehr erschrocken habe. 

Nächstes Jahr und nach dem Umbau muss ich mir mal was einfallen lassen ... wäre die Pumpe nicht "trocken" gelaufen ... wäre das Loch noch immer frei ... ich hätte nur eher Wasser nachfüllen sollen.

Anbei noch 3 Bilder der Aktion.


----------



## S.Reiner (11. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Luftpumpe - Ausströmer unter Eis - ausschalten?*

Morgen Markus 
Ich möchte Dir ja nicht zu nahe treten aber ich glaube das war garnicht gut. 
 Die Winterruhe haste massiv gestöhrt damit.
im Winter oder überhaubt sollte mann den Kois keine grossen Temperaturschwankungen aussetzen.Im Winter ist das offt Tödlich . Mit deiner Wasserpistole hast da doch ganz grossen Radau im Teich verursacht ob das so gut war
ich glaube nicht. Würde nun nichts mehr machen alles andere ist nicht gut .Die Leute die im Winter Wasser wechsel machen haben einen Teichnebenspeicher in dem das Frischwasser zugemicht wird das wird auch genau überwacht damit ein Temperaturunterschied von höchstens 2-3 Grad nicht überschritten wird. Es gieb so vieles mehr noch das war nur das für mich wichtigste
Gruss 
P.S. Ich hoffe Du hast Glück und alles wird gut:beten


----------



## Kuton (11. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Luftpumpe - Ausströmer unter Eis - ausschalten?*

Hallo Zusammen.

Wie jedes Jahr, werden wir auch diesmal erst im Frühling bescheid wissen.

Ich bin ebenfalls ein Verfechter des "einfach zufrieren lassen"
Ich hatte noch nie Ausfälle.

Allerdings kommt das sicher auf die Fischarten an, die man in den Teichen hat und die Wassermenge bzw, Tiefe.
Der kleine Teich hat 8m³ bei 1,40m Tiefe und der Große 2m bei 50m³

Und ich bin heilfroh, dass ich meinen Vater letztes Jahr überreden konnte, meine Restfolie EPDM in seinen Teich zu plazieren und dabei gleich deutlich tiefer zu buddeln.

Seine Fische hätten bei den 50cm Tiefe sicherlich nicht überlebt

Auf alle Fälle wünsche ich allen viel Glück und wenn möglich keine Ausfälle.
Und wer im Frühjar ein paar Elritzen oder Goldfische im Raum Karlsruhe braucht, der darf sich gerne melden.


Gruß,

Ralf


----------



## Störamigo (11. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Luftpumpe - Ausströmer unter Eis - ausschalten?*

Hallo
Ich würde den Ausströmer einfach laufen lassen , die Luft sucht sich den Weg und es ist gut für den Gasaustausch solag du den Ausströmer nicht am Teichgrund hast ist alles in Ordnung weil wenn der am Grund liegt wird das ganze Wasser umgeweltz und das Wasser kühlt ab 
wenn der Ausströmer in 30cm Tiefe hängt ist alles Gut

Gruß Olaf


----------



## S.Reiner (11. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Luftpumpe - Ausströmer unter Eis - ausschalten?*

Hallo Teichfreunde 
Heute durfte ich mir mein Geburtstagsgeschenk aussuchen bin da mal nach Holland und habe mir eine LK 70 Teichluftpumpe mit 10 m Klarschlauch und 12 cm Sprudelstein zugelegt. War alles zusammen noch keine 30 Euro 
da sage ich doch mal DANKE Holland 
Habe das ganze auch gleich in betrieb gebracht und bin sehr zufrieden .


----------



## jolantha (12. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Luftpumpe - Ausströmer unter Eis - ausschalten?*

Hallo,
ich habe auch meine Sprudler laufen, und bin skeptisch, wenn ich lese, daß es nichts macht, wenn der Teich eine geschlossene Eisdecke hat. Vor Jahren ist es mir passiert, daß meine Fische nach oben kamen, und im Eis eingefroren sind. Ich glaube, daß es daran lag, weil sie keinen Sauerstoff mehr unter dem Eis hatten.
Lasse mich aber gerne eines Besseren belehren.


----------



## koifischfan (12. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Luftpumpe - Ausströmer unter Eis - ausschalten?*

Nachdem meine neuen Sprudelsteine am Donnerstag angekommen, habe ich die oben gezeigte Kompressorpumpe in Betrieb genommen. Zwei Ausströmer 5 cm Durchmesser in 10 cm Tiefe. Das die Temperaturfühler so ziemlich senkrecht darunter liegen, ist Zufall. Der flache, grüne Fühler hängt 70 cm tiefer (auf 80), der orange Fühler 180 cm tiefer (auf 190).

Kurze Zeit nach dem Einschalten ist die Temperatur stark gefallen (Anhang). Die Außentemperatur betrug -6 Grad. Pumpe also wieder aus, Heizer reingehängt, aber nicht eingeschaltet. Nach 24 Stunden hatten die Temperaturen fast ihren alten Wert wieder. Ich lasse also lieber zufrieren und schalte dann eben zwei Mal am Tag die Heizung für 15 Minuten ein.

Für das nächste Jahre werde ich die Auströmer grundsätzlich nur im Eisfreihalter betreiben.

PS: Bitte nicht am Absolutwert der Temperaturen stören, die Fühler haben eine Abweichung.


----------

